

Ask HN: What apps do your really have in your dock? - franze

here is mine: http://yfrog.com/h7lijp show me yours, just curious.
======
Jebdm
All of them. Meta-p followed by a couple of letters from the program name
launches any installed program via dmenu.

(I'm using wmii on Ubuntu).

------
jonhendry
Finder, App Store, System Prefs, Mail, Things, iCal, TextEdit, OmniOutliner
Pro, Terminal, Xcode, Ingredients, Instruments, Safari, Preview, iTunes,
Numbers, Corel Painter, Photoshop, Illustrator, SketchBookExpress, Inform 7,
Activity Viewer, HP Printer thingy, Stickies, Pandora, Freedom, Network
Connect, Kindle for Mac, Twitter, Vitamin R.

